# New Dual Format LG BH200 High Def Player



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

[img]http://www.electronichouse.com/images/uploads/LG-BH200.jpg[/img]*New $999 in mid-October player from LG fully compliant with HD DVD's HDi and BD profile 1.1 and 2.0 (BD-Live)*:

From: Electronic House News








EH said:


> Delivering 1080p any way you want it, the BH200 Super Blu Player is the company's second dual high-def DVD device.
> 
> LG‘s new high-def DVD player may sound like a format you’re familiar with, but the BH200 Super Blu Player is not choosing sides. This device, which also goes by the model name B200, will play nice with both Blu-ray and HD DVD.
> 
> ...


Note: "_*available from many Blu-ray discs*_" maybe by next Spring. No BD profile 1.1 PiP titles out now.


----------

